# Please suggest a Digital camera within Rs 8000



## virajkin (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi please suggest a digital camera for my friend within Rs. 8000. Its for the normal home use. I have shortlisted 3 models
Sony cybershot DSC-W310, Canon Powershot A3100 and Nikon Coolpix S3000.
I myself got a Canon A3100 2 months and i liked its performance. Please suggest me the best one in this budget.
Thanks


----------

